# Etre bousculé à



## Voce

Salve!

Non riesco a trovare una traduzione accettabile dell'espressione "être bousculé à" nella seguente frase:

"Iconophobe, le courant protestant *est bousculé à* l’ère de l’audio-visuel et des réseaux sociaux".

Il contesto è un articolo su religione e immagini.

Il mio tentativo di traduzione:

"Iconofoba, la corrente protestante è stata precipitata nell'era dell'audiovisivo e delle reti sociali". 

So, però, che così non può andare e perciò chiedo aiuto.

Grazie sin d'ora per ogni suggerimento.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Voce 

Aspettando Matou :  "... la corrente protestante non si affretta incontro/è restìa/ all'era dei mezzi audiovisivi e dei "social network" oppure "non è entusiasta ..."


----------



## Voce

Ciao, Anja!

Il tuo suggerimento mi ha già illuminato riguardo al senso della frase che infatti mi era sfuggito... Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
Qualcosa come "disturbato, scombussolato, sollecitato, confuso, sconvolto, stravolto".
Un caro saluto.
Matou

EDIT: Adesso, con la risposta di Anja, basta fare "due più due" 
Ciao Anna, bizz!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bizz à toi, Matou!  
Voce,  di niente davvero ... non so se il contesto lo permetta, ma che ne dite di "... fa a pugni con ..." ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Dato il modo in cui è scritto in francese, "est bousculé à l'ère de..." non "est bousculé par...", preferirei qualcosa di "statico", tipo "Iconofoba, la corrente protestante è in subbuglio in quest'era dell'audiovisivo e dei '_social network_'/delle reti sociali". Mi piaceva "restia", ma non "restia a ..." . Sospetto comunque di stare sottilizzando parecchio di più dell'autore dell'originale .


----------



## Nunou

Se è scossa/scombussolata è stata ovviamente "privata di forza, sicurezza e/o equilibrio", forse basta dire che è destabilizzata/indebolita/turbata/in crisi o qualcosa che renda l'idea...tipo "è andata un po' in tilt/ nel pallone"...però ci vorrebbe un'espressione meno colloquiale e a me non viene in mente...


Buona serata a tutti.

Titubante? 
Però mi suonerebbe meglio "è _un po'_ titubante in quest'era dell'audiovisivo e reti sociali/social network

EDIT: Ritorno e correggo il post per dire che contrariata/disturbata mi sembrano i termini più adatti.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti ... une nouvelle fois  

Personalmente adotterei la soluzione di Matou: "essere in subbuglio" include tutte le sfumature considerate e rende così bene l'idea dello sconvolgimento ...


----------



## Voce

Grazie mille a tutti e un caro saluto a Matou! Siete stati preziosi come sempre.
Pensate che, alla luce di tutto, potrebbe starci: "è disorientata"?
Grazie ancora.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Voce 

Secondo me, sì. In realtà, tutte le alternative proposte potrebbero andare bene: per trovare l'accezione più calzante, sarebbe forse necessario sapere come si sviluppa l'articolo ... nessuno meglio di te!


----------



## Voce

Ciao, Anja!
In realtà poi non ritorna più sull'attualità e si limita a una breve storia dell'iconografia religiosa.
Ancora grazie e... auguri per la giornata di oggi!


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Voce,

Sì, disorientata mi sembra perfetto. 
Meno forte di "essere in subbuglio" e molto chiara quanto al senso di sentirsi infastididi/disturbati da qualcosa che non capiamo, rifiutiamo o ci fa un po' paura. A mio avviso si accompagna anche meglio visto stiamo parlando di una "corrente religiosa" e non di una persona fisica...


----------



## matoupaschat

Anche a me disorientata sembra perfetto: è una parola più "normale" di "essere in subbuglio" .
Buona giornata a voi, cari amici!


----------



## Voce

Vada allora per "disorientata"!
Grazie ancora e auguri anche a Nunou per la giornata di oggi!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Perfetto, allora!  Grazie mille, Voce per gli auguri  e ... anch'io ... auguri, Nunou!


----------



## Nunou

Ma grazieeeee, Voce e Anja.Ann...OVVIAMENTE ricambio!!!
 Auguri a tutte le donne....dalle bimbe alle nonne!!! 

E un saluto a Matou che altrimenti rischia di sentirsi un po' escluso...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ripeto e ricambio i saluti e auguri a tutti . 
Adesso siamo nuovamente sincronizzati, mmmh?


 Ops, scusate avevo dimenticato la Festa della Donna. Adesso capisco meglio.
Auguroni a tutte .

Matou*paschatte*


----------



## Nunou

Bene.....noto con piacere che ora ti sei sincronizzato anche tu!

Grazie per gli auguri.

Matou_paschatte_....ma sentilo un po'....


----------

